
Billionaire Bitcoin enthusiast Tim Draper is backing a new cryptocurrency - Temasik
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/05/billionaire-investor-tim-draper-backs-new-cryptocurrency.html
======
cashmonkey85
These ICO scams are so profitable right now. You would be crazy not to run
one. They have the formula down too. The all look the same. And it's a scam
with no legal consequences. Your product is vaporware and you get to keep the
money

